# How to ID wood types when it is in cut form



## Woodsman (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Keith,
Your post may help me ID some of the wood I have inherited. It is a big task, many board feet of slab cut wood, mostly from the interior of BC, Canada, all untagged. I enjoy making home furniture and use this wood but hsve no idea what kind some of it is.
Hoping to learn how to ID wood types when it is already in cut form.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*wood!*



Woodsman said:


> Hi Keith,
> Your post may help me ID some of the wood I have inherited. It is a big task, many board feet of slab cut wood, mostly from the interior of BC, Canada, all untagged. I enjoy making home furniture and use this wood but hsve no idea what kind some of it is.
> Hoping to learn how to ID wood types when it is already in cut form.


Thanks for mensoning that, I am not the best wood ID,er so i will chech this out from time to time. After 10 post, you can post pictures, and then there are some that will reply.


----------



## Woodworkers Source (Apr 9, 2009)

Wood identification is a complex process. There are thousands of tree species. The number depends on what you define as a tree but easily there are 10,000 different tree species. The most accurate identification will be based on the characteristics revealed under a microscope. *This thread *gives some good information for a start.

Assuming you are not interested in the process of wood identification but simply want to know “What wood is this?” you can send a sample to:

Forest Products Laboratory
One Gifford Pinchot Drive
Madison, WI 53726-2398
Voice: 608-231-9200
FAX: 608-231-9592

Here are the *instructions* for sending them a sample. Usually they will identify the genus but not the species. So you will learn that your wood is Ash, but not which ash or Pine but not which pine.

You may post a picture here and see what others think. Recognize that it is nearly impossible to provide an accurate identification from a picture so be prepared for differing suggestions. At least this may start you down a path to further research. Your pictures must be focused, clear and crisp. To set the stage post a picture of the full boards, then post a picture of the face grain and the end grain. These pictures must show the detail of the grain. To get a reasonable end grain picture take a fresh cut with a sharp 60-100 tooth crosscut blade. The finer the cut the better. Do not sand the end. Set your camera for a close-up shot. 

In addition to the pictures provide as much information as possible. Where is the wood from? How much does it weigh per BF? Provide some indication of hardness and anything else that you think might be helpful. With luck you may get some consistent responses.


----------

